# Endless-R cars and photos.......enjoy



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi Everybody, 

Thought its about time I did this, have so many photos from the past that I want to share with you all. 

So here is the beginning of a Japanese tuner to present day opcorn: 

Suginos first shop opening party and he has had a few:chuckle: 









The first endless shop, which is located about 5min drive from our home









His first skyline, in the background is where I live now, and where the car is in this photo now stands the second endless shop!









The rear of this car, sadly one of the only photos we have, as shortly after he opened endless, he had 50kmh meeting into a stationary truck

Sugino san with now fort motor company boss at the second endless racing shop where the skyline above is









Sugino san in his first R32 street drag GT-R....the only time it was normal tune was the drive home from dealer to endless racing:smokin: 









power was a little under 800hp, and running a normal transmission, he broke many many transmisisons but managed a best of 9.8sec run and many 10sec passes which allowed him to be number 1 in Kansai at the time









Yatabe formally located at Ibaragi (near Tsukuba and Veilside) 0-300km challenge, sadly was closed due to it being such a dangerous circuit and several deaths










Sugino san racing at central circuit









Sugino san and Yokomaku san before their semifinal race









Final........first time HKS R32 ran ever









The open for our present shop, with special car in the pit:smokin:


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Nice  

you need some newer pics up there man! DO IT! MORE PICTURES :chuckle:

...is the beer vending machine still outside the shop? cause i think its more incentive for me to visit  stock it with a keg of guinness and a tap and ill be there , with a tent and a sleeping bag :chuckle:


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Fascinating stuff. More please Rick san


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

yes, I too would like to see more up to date pics

some of those haircuts are legendary also


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

Agree with the above and I like looking at some older pictures, get posting Rick :thumbsup:


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

HKS Truck









Sugino getting ready in Endless street GT-R which runs 9s









Around 750hp, uses Trust TD08 turbo before the T88 was made









Endless first demo R32 GT-S with 600hp









second photo for magazine









more coming


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

Our purple R32 GT-R demo car









Our purple R32 GT-R engine with 900hp, this car run 9.223 at central circuit with a HKS H Pattern mission with sugino san at the wheel......videos coming soon









this car was made back in 1996 and was developed until 1998


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

One of our early trade stands, which featured both our demo cars....photo taken before the doors were open to the public


----------



## jimfortune (Sep 9, 2005)

That demo GT-S is just gorgeous!!


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

osaka auto messe, 4 x cars and over 3500hp









1st run in the R33 demo GT-R complete with HKS HiDeck


----------



## Spearmint (Aug 7, 2005)




----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

1280hp HKS HiDeck engine


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

Our 1000hp plus R33 GT-S engine......RB28 TD06-25G x 2


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

EndlessR said:


> Our 1000hp plus R33 GT-S engine......RB28 TD06-25G x 2



I'm liking that lots


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

Our Normal tune engine, R32 600hp


----------



## Matsson (Mar 26, 2007)

EndlessR said:


> 1280hp HKS HiDeck engine


Hi Rick!

Beautiful picture´s and great story more please:clap: 

This picture its my favorite BTW....

Keeep up the good work.

Mats


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

Our R34 GT-T with 600hp and Twin Turbo









quite a street sleeper


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

Customer R34 GT-R, and one of the most special cars we have ever made









R34 with no wing is like marmite









and the engine....









Edited to say, its almost 2 am here and misses will moan if I dont take her call.........so more photos tomorrow including some engine stuff and more race photos


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Superb thread Rick.

Keep it up and post plenty more.

Jeff


.


----------



## bazooqa (Jan 22, 2006)

I love Your purple R32!!!


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

*Mistake: Its a RB25!!*



EndlessR said:


> Our 1000hp plus R33 GT-S engine......RB28 TD06-25G x 2


Mad the mistake on this, Sugino san said its an RB25 which is now an RB27, 
twin T67 turbos, Head was changed from lash to inner shim.

Also had a one off intake manifold

And Isono san *couldnt* drive it


----------



## Rob W (Jun 16, 2002)

Very interesting thread  

Great pics, thanks for sharing :smokin: 

Rob


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

Endless R Mitsubish Galant VR 4 500hp circuit car









The engine of the above car









600hp Circuit lancer evolution 6









600hp 2.3ltr lancer[ engine/COLOR]


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

love the VR4 Galant!


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

Another photo of the endless-r purple R32, however we retired it from drag racing and made it into a circuit car









Endless R S15 street drag demo car with over 600hp









Our S15 Engine









Endless Street supra with T88-34d and 800hp, normal crank, forged pistons and H beam rods









supra engine









Our lancer 7 with the 8 face, this is owned by one of Nissan Hyougos top people, he allowed us to private viewing of the new gt-r









2.4ltr engine, great low down torque


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

awesome pics, thanks for sharing  I love the last pic of the 32 when it was at one of the shows....

that 34 GTR, I have some pics of it from a friend who bought it to sell on, was going to bring it to the UK, but I dont know what happened to it....still have the pics somewhere..


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

RH8 vs RH8









Sugino vs FujiDynamics









Before Dai san got in the car at Fuji









Sugino san vs Tetsuya Kawasaki san HKS pro driver


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

Endless R R34 GT-R









and with the R32 at the show


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

I love that white r33, I believe Matsson has it on the forum?

Any more pictures?


----------



## Peter GTR32 (Nov 6, 2004)

Matsson said:


> Hi Rick!
> 
> Beautiful picture´s and great story more please:clap:
> 
> ...


Isnt that your car Mats? now in Sweden or maybe its back in Japan for some tuning:thumbsup: dont be so shy


----------



## T88_Power (Dec 28, 2005)

This is a great thread..some serious machines


----------



## Matsson (Mar 26, 2007)

Peter GTR32 said:


> Isnt that your car Mats? now in Sweden or maybe its back in Japan for some tuning:thumbsup: dont be so shy


Yapp..

Thats my car it is in japan to get it mapped on the right fuel:thumbsup: 


Mats


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

That silver R34 is amazing. nice photo retrospective.


----------



## irishboy1977 (May 25, 2005)

this is one of the best quality threads i have ever seen.


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

Wow I've got a purple R32 and always wondered what it would look like with rolled arches and white wheels!!! The answer is AWESOME!  Thanks for posting those pics!

Very interesting.

Butuz


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Butuz said:


> Wow I've got a purple R32 and always wondered what it would look like with rolled arches and white wheels!!! The answer is AWESOME!  Thanks for posting those pics!
> 
> Very interesting.
> 
> Butuz


When you've got the car back on the road, come over and we'll fit the white XT7's on your car to see what it looks like


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Some serious machinery there! :thumbsup:


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks for all your comments guys, I am uploading some more tonight for you all

Our 750hp Nissan silvia S15 on display at Osaka auto Messe









The engine, T88-33d, surge tank and 800cc injectors


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

Suginos R34 GT-R with HKS Hi-Deck and 1200hp with holinger, car was full weight and runing Nitto 555 best time was 9.22









The Engine









after it was retired from racing, its hideck was remover and replaced with more street driveable engine, I like this photo so thought I would share it









Sugino doing his thing









hitting the line lock button


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

the calm before the storm......









8am shake down start









Endless S13 shake down, best time 10.57 was 11.07 but changing from Nitto to Hoosier gave a very welcome result









Pre-stage team member getting ready for battle...for thoes who dont know Pre-stage, it is our street drag team in west Japan and has been going since 1998









Sugino helping pre-stage founding member Masudo san who has 2.8ltr cement engine and balanced wpc stock crank and 100shot of nos with holinger sequential running nittos so far best time is 9.343 @ 267kmh









Masuda sans engine is a little dirty but it does the job, power is over 1100hp and is driven at the weekends.....and to central circuit 100km away









Masuda san wins the final, while other Pre-stage founding member Gotou san gets insainly jealous......but still shows great sportsmanship, and Gotou san has had his revenge in 2007 









Masouda san wins, and has a photo session with other class winners
http://www.endless-r.com/images/uploaded/08jan14_164252_img_sendai-drag-7.jpg

Endless customer car which is now compeating in UK and doing very well so here are some photos for you  which you may not have









a dislike for rubber can be seen here









Race time









Like the number plate?









Will post some more up tomorrow, but have to go now as its 2am and I am &$').......PS pester rain for the photos he needs to upload, he has some good ones for you all on his thread


----------



## nino_brown (Mar 23, 2006)

opcorn: 

Stunning Cars Rick! Keep em comming


----------



## D_m4n (Oct 4, 2006)

Great Thread Rick!


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Some wonderful pics, amazing build quality & great story :smokin: 
The pic of the silver Endless 34 gtr is absolute porn  - if it came to a choice of new 
35GTR on the left & that on the right the 34 would come home :chuckle: :smokin:


----------



## cyberspyder (Mar 28, 2007)

What size of TE-37 is the white R32 running?


----------



## Yakozan (May 23, 2005)

EndlessR said:


> Thanks for all your comments guys, I am uploading some more tonight for you all
> 
> Our 750hp Nissan silvia S15 on display at Osaka auto Messe
> 
> ...


I like the colour 

750hp with stock bodykit. Sleeper 

what does S15 owners in Japan generally do with the gearbox?
there is alot of conflicting info about the s15 6-speed about how much it can take.
Some say no more than 350hp, but some say that it can take about 400-450hp.
all I can say for sure is that I've been running about 300hp for some time now without any issues.

Sorry for OT. Send me a PM if you don't want to reply in the thread.

Edit:
Oh, and are those silver optional lights glass or plastic?


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

Yakozan said:


> I like the colour
> 
> 750hp with stock bodykit. Sleeper
> 
> ...


No problem, thats for the question.

we dont run normal transmissions on the S15s we make, we take an R33 GT-S transmission, and make them fit  

We are currently finishing a twin turbo S14 with the above RB25 transmission.
engine is full counter 2.1ltr with twin TD05-16G turbos.
Power will be around 600hp so good for 10sec runs.

The lights are normal.

Rick


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks for all your nice comments people from all at endless racing.

Sugino san especially.

Will upload some more photos tonight.

Rick


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Fantastic thread mate.


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Pictures of you in the shop Rikku 

These are great pics mate! Thanks for these :thumbsup:


----------



## alpeag (Dec 1, 2006)

Brilliant thread. All amazing cars. 

Ali


----------



## brett21 (Apr 20, 2005)

*WOW!!*

Wow,, I love pictures like this, more more more,, :chuckle:


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

great thread, history and pics!!!!
I would like to see some pics of S14 twin turbo


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

Will see if we have more photos of this car as a few of you like it.










10.68s Silvia T88-34D









10.93 2.7ltr GT-S with T88-34D









Endless-R vs Endless-R
1100hp vs 1200hp........R32 won....with 9.33 vs 9.82









Our soldiers going to play


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

Our Z32, first and only outing, 11.02


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Really nice photo's thanks for sharing


----------



## benW (Feb 25, 2007)

these cars are simply amazing , lots of time, effort and experience has gone into them. If only i had the money to send my to car you guys over at Endless-R.


----------



## raggatip (Aug 13, 2006)

Excellent thread.This is car porn at it`s best:thumbsup:


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks for your comments guys.

Here are some of the R34 I took today that some of you seem to like.


----------



## usbao (Feb 14, 2007)

wow nice R34 you got there...what kind of turbo is that?


----------



## HenrikE (Mar 23, 2006)

Lovely cars!
There must be loads of videos to share also? 
That would be even more sweet to see.


----------



## sloathy (Jun 30, 2006)

Good idea HenrikE


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

hahaha OK guys, will upload some movies tonight, 

Its about time....will go eat then upload


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

EndlessR said:


> hahaha OK guys, will upload some movies tonight,
> 
> Its about time....will go eat then upload



Looking forward to seeing these!!!

Jeff


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi Guys, here is first video.

Not sure what transmission nagata san was running but we had a H pattern.

Hope you like the number plate of our R32.

Tomorrow is my first day off in 18days, so if I dont do anymore tonight (3hrs sleep only yesterday) I will do more tomorrow:thumbsup: 

YouTube - Top Secret vs Endless racing


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

another (gettin very tired now folks....lol sorry)

Veilside have a sequential, we still have H pattern

YouTube - Endless Racing vs Veilside


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

Any more nice pics of that loverly purple R32? 

Butuz


----------



## JETTEC03 (Dec 15, 2006)

Awesome thread Rick! Appreciate the effort posting all the pics and videos. :clap:

Cheers


----------



## drifter-boy (Apr 28, 2006)

great effort endless some real nice cars 

not quite sure about there drag strip though may just be me but that looks to fall a hell of a lot


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Thought that too, but if you watch when the times are taken, it looks like it dips after that?


----------



## HenrikE (Mar 23, 2006)

Wonderfull 
More of that and maybe some "behind the scene" movies if you understand? There must be some from the streets and from some garages and so on?
I mean those guys and cars are all our heroes/idols and what we all try to achieve they did in the 80's. hehe no maybe not but you understand what i mean i hope


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

another video of the purple R32 at central circuit, 
Sugino shows why he has a pro drag licence 
YouTube - Endless racing street drag r32 at central 98

Another 9sec pass at night at sendai 
YouTube - Endless racing at sendai night drag `98

another 9sec run from drag R1 (when making this yesterday....Sugino was listening and poped his head in.....said "saiyonara" and laughed)
YouTube - Endless R32 GT-R drag racing at Central

Endless R33 street drag GT-R....first run at central circuit on Nittos.....sorry but you tube compresses the video down so much you cant see the time, sugino ran 9.077 while the red R32 ran 9.2something.
YouTube - Endless Racing street drag 1270hp R33 GT-R


----------



## Peter GTR32 (Nov 6, 2004)

EndlessR said:


> Thanks for your comments guys.
> 
> Here are some of the R34 I took today that some of you seem to like.


Lovely R34 but I have one question is it running only one fuel feed line to the rail and one return. Do you have one or two fuel pumps?


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

R33 street drag gt-r 0-400m movies: 9.16, 9.00, 8.97, 8.98

YouTube - Endless Racing 8sec Street drag R33 GT-R


----------



## G.T.R (Jul 7, 2007)

When I visit japan next year can I come sleep in your shop for my stay, from all these cars it must be a master mind of idea's
ahhaha
very good work your cars are top notch
Steve


----------



## Goodfellah (May 9, 2005)

EndlessR said:


> Suginos R34 GT-R with HKS Hi-Deck and 1200hp with holinger, car was full weight and runing Nitto 555 best time was 9.22


That car is the shit mate, currently located in sweden and being rebuilt. Going to be among the fastest GTR:s in sweden.

Im looking forward to se it


----------



## Matsson (Mar 26, 2007)

Goodfellah said:


> That car is the shit mate, currently located in sweden and being rebuilt. Going to be among the fastest GTR:s in sweden.
> 
> Im looking forward to se it


Tjena!

Endless just sold the body/chassie so they did not sold the engine they
did 9.2? something with.

Mats


----------



## MrLeone (Sep 13, 2005)

Sweet thread Rick!! Thanks... :smokin:


----------



## alex2005 (Jun 14, 2007)

Theres some really interesting pics in there, id like to see some more.


----------



## Goodfellah (May 9, 2005)

Matsson said:


> Tjena!
> 
> Endless just sold the body/chassie so they did not sold the engine they
> did 9.2? something with.
> ...


The engine that came with the body wasnt the same 1200bhp. But the new engine is going to be mad anyways


----------



## Matsson (Mar 26, 2007)

Goodfellah said:


> The engine that came with the body wasnt the same 1200bhp. But the new engine is going to be mad anyways


Looking forward to see it, hopefully they will be ready this season.


----------



## Ed. (Apr 21, 2006)

EndlessR said:


> Sugino san and Yokomaku san before their semifinal race


Yokomaku still looks the same today


----------



## Ste333 (Mar 16, 2007)

truly inspirational stuff, keep it up guys :bowdown1:


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

Keep them coming Rick!!
Fantastic thread.


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

cheers guys, alot is going on at the moment, with the automesse and customers cars, but I have some very very very rare footage.

HKS drag celica vs HKS drag R33

Tomei R34 vs Apexi R33

Yoko maku and sugino in the pro drag series (funny as, as there was no 4wd controller) but nice to see gt-rs from back in the day.

so next is processing the movies (although I hate youtube for its crappy compression) I might upload the movies to our own server, would you guys like higher quality but worse down load speeds? please advise.


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

Ed. said:


> Yokomaku still looks the same today


Yes he called a few months back, to say hello to Sugino san and that he is back in Japan.

He is a really nice guy, Sugino told me that when the Hanshin earthquake happened, Yokomaku was in America, saw it on the news Then he called Veilside Japan and got all his staff to see if Endless was ok. For 8hrs the phones rang but lines were off (see you tube if none of you want to know how bad it was) then one of the staff got through.......word got back to Yokomaku san that we were ok, then the next day we had a huge box off food delivered........(food wasnt around for the next few days due to it all selling out) then another huge box from HKS and Trust arrived...lol so sugino laughed and said endless had all this food, and the shops had none....it was bad then but funny now he said.


----------



## Beer Baron (Jul 4, 2006)

wow lovely photos.  thanks for sharing.

I have a question, can you tell me what size and offset are the buddy club P1s on the purple R32? they look perfect.

arigato gozaimasu


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

New project, Endless Racing S14a, 

something a miss here










more to come


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

twin turbo SR20 FTW!


----------



## zell (Nov 23, 2007)

Now that's an interesting setup... 
What are you looking for with it ? Track racing ?


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

cheers, its our street drag S14a.....650hp.....first shake down is March at central circuit, we even made tiny turbo inducers....lol bit of fun


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Now that is sweet.
Please post the dyno runs when they're done.


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

haha! two cylinders per turbo! Who's gonna be first to fit 4 ickle turbos on an SR?? 

butuz


----------



## benW (Feb 25, 2007)

hope you dont mind rick my brothers posted the 200sx up on the sxoc.co.uk 

quality cars as i have said before :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## alex2005 (Jun 14, 2007)

Ah bless!! Iv never seen a baby RB26DETT.

But with 650bhp it must be a bit hyperactive!!


----------



## zell (Nov 23, 2007)

Hey Rick, could you post some details and more pics of that S14a ?


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

Spec is 2.1ltr, (for now) while we get the rest of the car ready, I am sure in time it will go to Techno First (and more about them later). I will try and take a few photos at Central next month.


----------



## Flint (Mar 31, 2006)

*Endless Supra...*

Great thread and amazing cars and pics. Thank you for sharing:thumbsup: 

Tell me Rick, what happened to the white 800bhp Endless Supra? Still in 

Japan? Do you know how fast it went on the 1/4 mile?


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

Flint said:


> Great thread and amazing cars and pics. Thank you for sharing:thumbsup:
> 
> Tell me Rick, what happened to the white 800bhp Endless Supra? Still in
> 
> Japan? Do you know how fast it went on the 1/4 mile?


White Supra went to Europe some where. It ran 11. something, it was not a Endless Demo car, but customer car. It had HKS pistons, and maybe trust conrods....long time ago, Isono san couldnt remember the time and its not on our 0-400m board top 10.


----------



## nino_brown (Mar 23, 2006)

Rick, any more pics/info on that monster ECR33?


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

nino_brown said:


> Rick, any more pics/info on that monster ECR33?


sorry nino, we had to break the car, as it was too dangerous to sell.....chassi ended up in uk I think, engine was broken into parts and sold in pieces in Japan. We have a few other 700hp GT-S that run 10sec, but they our drag team customers cars. Have a few GT-T too running our twin turbo set up..
will grab photos when they come back

Rick


----------



## JUNSteve2 (Mar 23, 2008)

I have to agree with everyone else fantastic cars there mate, the WHITE R32 with the twin TD06 looks like the one thats at rons garage or there could be more than one i suppose


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

JUNSteve2 said:


> the WHITE R32 with the twin TD06 looks like the one thats at rons garage


I think that is the one...........was imported by an Irish fellow called Johnny. Goes like stick


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

JUNSteve2 said:


> I have to agree with everyone else fantastic cars there mate, the WHITE R32 with the twin TD06 looks like the one thats at rons garage or there could be more than one i suppose


Yes it is, Was a customer car before, and that was it running at Sendai.
Ran consistant 9s, Owner was a member of our drag team....loved the car.


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

stuartstaples said:


> I think that is the one...........was imported by an Irish fellow called Johnny. Goes like stick


I have spoken to Johnny, and he has had some fun with it, yes it goes well...:smokin:


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Superb thread:thumbsup: 
Thanks for sharing.

Terje.


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

Thought Id upload a few of Gotou San, 
Gotou san became our customer record holder for the first time in 10years, (our drag team is called pre-stage and is 10years old) 
His R32 GT-R he has owned for 10years, its a 1994 car. 
best time is 9.08. 
Spec:
Power 1100hp+
2.7ltr 
`89 Endless cement filled block
Normal balanced crank, 
86.5mm pistons
H bean rods
HKS oil pump with endless back plate
N1 water pump
TD06-25G turbos (2.3bar)
wet NOS 80shot mapped in Fcon 
Holinger sequential
HKS triple clutch
Quantum suspension with endless drag springs
Endless full tune head
weight is around 1200kg (est)
MT tires
Buddy club QF P1 17x10 (under 8kg each)

Edited to say: Driven on the roads, and to events, except Sendai...as its miles away.


----------



## dinges (May 21, 2004)

Great write up!
I love these stories. 

Also a call for more purple R32 pics from Holland.


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

Some new Photos, this is Kaga sans R34 GTR.
2.8ltr HKS Vcam
T78-33D
18"x10J+5 TE37s
New Recaros
Z-Tune wings

Reason for the design, is Kaga san has some of the worlds most prised animals, I dont know snakes very well, but he has 5 white ones....(has a few nice cars too)....but his F430 is now alot lighter......and no we didnt do anything.....he did it himself....lol)


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Thats beautiful!


----------



## GKDK (Mar 31, 2007)

nice!!!


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## dragonevo (May 15, 2008)

Nice cars!

Any engine spec on the white galant vr4 (legnum)

We have some discussion on the vr4 forum about its engine spec and horsepower

Cheers


----------



## moz (Mar 22, 2005)

I notice quite a few of your cars are using Desmond wheels (or similar), how popular are they in Japan?


----------



## Kyuubi (Dec 3, 2007)

This thread has everything.Thanks for sharing
just awesome..


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

dragonevo said:


> Nice cars!
> 
> Any engine spec on the white galant vr4 (legnum)
> 
> ...


Hi thankyou, 

It was made for the circuit and wangan races, 

Long time ago, but we used larger pistons, and modified the turbos, I remember hearing it produced big torque.....would have had more photos, but Isono san managed to flush his USB stick down the toilet and we lost everything :bawling:

But just been given this, 
K'S FAMILY

Rick


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

moz said:


> I notice quite a few of your cars are using Desmond wheels (or similar), how popular are they in Japan?


They were very popular, due to the low KG of the 17"...under 8kg a piece, perfect for circuit/drag.

Rick


----------



## Vips (May 13, 2007)

Great thread Rick!

What's the latest on the twin turbo'd S14a?


----------



## tuRBy (Feb 8, 2006)

as the s14 has twin turbos, 2 cylinders per turbo,

has an rb26 ever been done with 3 turbos ? 2 per cylinder?


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

Vips said:


> Great thread Rick!
> 
> What's the latest on the twin turbo'd S14a?


Cheers Vips, 

First tests went really well, I am sure I mentioned before it made over 600hp @ 1.9bar....the light weight and torque made for a very interesting midnight drag shakedown....(no other cars) just us testing on a nice quiet road.... 

Now the engine is fine, and made the right power, we will upgrade the transmission to a HKS mission.

I will post photos when we further develope the car more.....

But we have a new very very very special SR22.....800hp+ 

Pics to follow shortly.


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

tuRBy said:


> as the s14 has twin turbos, 2 cylinders per turbo,
> 
> has an rb26 ever been done with 3 turbos ? 2 per cylinder?


not sure on RB, not heard of it being done.....but I have heard of a few supras having it done....


----------



## Vips (May 13, 2007)

Endless seem full of new ideas! Looking forward to the pics and a full spec!


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

EndlessR said:


> Cheers Vips,
> 
> First tests went really well, I am sure I mentioned before it made over 600hp @ 1.9bar....the light weight and torque made for a very interesting midnight drag shakedown....(no other cars) just us testing on a nice quiet road....
> 
> ...


Get those pics up Rick,cant wait.


----------



## tuRBy (Feb 8, 2006)

EndlessR said:


> not sure on RB, not heard of it being done.....but I have heard of a few supras having it done....


I would like to see a dyno run/graph for a RB 2.8L or 3.0L with triple hks Gt2530's....just to see what its like....but I won't be doing it - big single for me :smokin:

any more photo's rick? can never have enough pics! 



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
(supra triple turbo, for anyone interested= SOLD SOLD SOLD Rob Johnson's 1997 Tri-Turbo 600HP Supra )


----------



## Whitewheels (Nov 12, 2003)

EndlessR said:


> Will see if we have more photos of this car as a few of you like it.



Find anymore about this one yet?
Looks really intresting :clap:


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

Whitewheels said:


> Find anymore about this one yet?
> Looks really intresting :clap:


shuushh....dont tell anyone, but were making another one :thumbsup:


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

plumwerks said:


> Get those pics up Rick,cant wait.


Will do, goin to take some new pics ot the Twin Turbo system, as were goin to be making the kit, 

And the 800hp+ SR22 will be tested next month.....shake down test...will hopefully beat its other times on first outing  Now were putting 3,000km on the engine to run it in...then its ready:thumbsup:


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

As a matter of interest Rick, whats the rollcage of choice at Endless for BNR32??

Are they off the shelf items or custom??

TT


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

tarmac terror said:


> As a matter of interest Rick, whats the rollcage of choice at Endless for BNR32??
> 
> Are they off the shelf items or custom??
> 
> TT


We use Cusco for normal cars, but when making race cars, they are custom made. Cusco is very good, but doesnt comply with FIA pipe diameter as cusco is only 40mm and bolt in.


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

The Purple R32...

Please to say, we are going to make a few of these,


----------



## tommey (Jun 11, 2008)

alex2005 said:


> Ah bless!! Iv never seen a baby RB26DETT.
> 
> But with 650bhp it must be a bit hyperactive!!


CA = baby RB 
SR = something else


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Awesome thread, just read the whole thing, excellent cars, excellent results well done.

One question...... What rpm do you successfully run the stock crank angle sensor up to? Have you had trouble with trigger errors at 9500rpm+ with the stock CAS?

Rob


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

cheers rob, well here is a car your talking about, stock crank (balanced) 10,000rpm limit, not had problems with them before, although they have failed, but all on idle...we always take spares on race day. Nissan OEM parts are very good quality.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Just so we are clear, we are talking about the "crank angle sensor" driven by the exhaust cam, not the "crankshaft" right?

So you run 10,000rpm with a stock crank angle sensor, data log and have found no trigger errors?

Rob


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Just so we are clear, we are talking about the "crank angle sensor" driven by the exhaust cam, not the "crankshaft" right?
> 
> So you run 10,000rpm with a stock crank angle sensor, data log and have found no trigger errors?
> 
> Rob


Yes thats right, 

We have had errors before, its not often tho, but has happend.
Even when changed for new equipment we have had issuse before, 

Rick


----------



## crazydave3000 (Apr 13, 2011)

Sorry about bringing up this old thread but after reading some of the descriptions for the photos, I am really curious to see atleast some of them. Considering the photo links don't work anymore, does anyone have them saved on their computer and willing to share with me ? 
Cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## crazydave3000 (Apr 13, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Might well do. Let's see if al already has one first buddy.

Bobster


----------



## crazydave3000 (Apr 13, 2011)

fourtoes said:


> Might well do. Let's see if al already has one first buddy.
> 
> Bobster


Well let's see them then


----------



## erikv (Mar 16, 2010)

Maybe this wil help ENDLESS-R 
DRAGandDRIFT


----------



## crazydave3000 (Apr 13, 2011)

erikv said:


> Maybe this wil help ENDLESS-R
> DRAGandDRIFT


Cheers mate, already scoured those websites several times before  . None of the photos from this thread seem to be on those blogs but they're a great read nonetheless... Anyone please help? Surely someone must have saved the photos? Or am I the only one who does that?


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Are Endless still up and running?

Bob


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Yup they are.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Ace Ryan buddy! I really want one of their front splitters!
:thumbsup:
Bob


----------



## erikv (Mar 16, 2010)

crazydave3000 said:


> Cheers mate, already scoured those websites several times before  . None of the photos from this thread seem to be on those blogs but they're a great read nonetheless... Anyone please help? Surely someone must have saved the photos? Or am I the only one who does that?




The man who runs these blogs is the same as the one who posted these pictures here. so he may still have them.


----------

